# fish killing each other help!



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

recently I have been having issues with my fish killing others, they seem to prefer m favorite ones which are the dragon bloods or strawberry peacocks I have one 4 inch O.B. Peacock and haveheard they could be aggressive and also 3 4 inch spotted pim catfish I have a 40 gallon stocked with:
1 OB peacock 4 inches
1 electric blue Johanni 3.5 inches
1 yellow fin acei 3.5 inches
1 yellow lab 2 inches
1 red top ndumbi 2 inches
2 unknown ones inch-inch and a half
1 other peacock, the guy at my lfs said I was a dragon blood wen I got I as a baby 1 inch
and 3 spotted pim catfish 3 inches

please help I have currently lost 1 strawberry 2 albino dragon bloods and 1 dragon blood. only ever had one in the tank at a time, I would buy a new one to replace the old one thinking maybe things will be different but it is definitely not the case. they seem to be all good during the day but once they lights go out and im asleep the killing begins.


----------



## JenTN2 (Nov 13, 2013)

At first glance I would suspect the Johanni. Try removing it and see if things are more peaceful. Do you have plenty of hiding spaces? Good luck, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah there are quite afew hiding spots, the rocks I used to rockscape are flag stone and I tried to keep smaller openings for the smaller fish but they seem to prefer the bigger openings where they can get chased. I would like to change the hardscape in my tank but I can be quite picking on rocks to use that will look good aswell as provide hiding spaces.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd start with removing the Johanni, see if that helps. Also, adding one fish at a time is not ideal, that one fish will get destroyed unless it's significantly larger than the fish you're putting him with. If you're set on having a dragons blood or strawberry or whatever try and find 3 or 4 other fish to add at the same time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 40G?


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

its a 40 gal breeder, 36 inches long by 18 inches deep by 17 inches high


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you noticed aggression in the tank? Do the dead fish show signs of injury? If your fish are in fact being killed the Johanni is the likely culprit however its not out of the realm of possibility that the OB is doing the damage due to its larger size. The RT Ndumbi is also an aggressive fish but considering its size its not as likely however Mbuna will be Mbuna. Have you aquascaped the aquarium? If so how has it been done.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

most show injury seeing as its from the time I go to sleep wake up there is usually half a fish left in the tank, they get fed cobalt flake food a nls pellets twice a day on a 12 hour spectrum. right now the tank has been aquascaped with flag stone but this week I will be switching over to some other rock I noticed in my area and I will make a pile kind of style.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

this is currently the rock work. sorry for the poor quality, dirty glass and taken with my phone.
the little yellow guy is one of the unknown ones


----------



## JenTN2 (Nov 13, 2013)

I once had a male msobo who was hands down the most beautiful fish in the tank. He killed at a rate of 1 fish per day, always overnight. He picked the acei off first. I can't tell from the picture, but is it possible yellow guy is an msobo? They start off yellow and slowly develop blue spots until they are completely yellow. He didn't stop until I heavily overstocked the tank, and that was in a 55.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

I have 2, the yellow one you see and the other one has yellow fins and is white, when I bought them the guy said he thinks he gave me a male and a female. I wll try to get better pictures of the 2 tomorrow


----------



## JenTN2 (Nov 13, 2013)

*completely blue, sorry. The males turn blue, the females stay yellow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd restock with fish more suited to a 36" aquarium like the yellow labs. As mentioned, Johanni, OB, dragon blood and RT Ndumbi may be better in bigger tanks...like a 75G or larger. Acei are peaceful but just a big fish for anything smaller than 48".


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

I have restocked but kept some. I know have:
2 red top ndumbi
2 zebra long pelvic
2 hajamailandi (might be spelt wrong)
3 yellow labs
3 White top afra
3 chilumba

all are 2 inches or under right now


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kmotts said:


> I have restocked but kept some. I know have:
> 2 red top ndumbi
> 2 zebra long pelvic
> 2 hajamailandi (might be spelt wrong)
> ...


You really aren't much better off than you were before. Still have many fish that won't be suited to a small tank once they mature.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree. The yellow labs are the only fish on this list ideal for a 36" tank. For six species groups of mbuna I would want a 72" tank.

Also note that Malawi are harem breeders. Kept in pairs or any group with less than 4 females, the male would be likely to kill the female(s).


----------

